# Recession Buster SkanSpeak kit on eBay!



## eric14 (May 18, 2008)

Speakers Tweeters Skan Speak Recession Buster Speakers New | eBay

Never even plugged in!! User AW Boat talked me into these back in 2009, and the only regret I have is that I never used them..

Zaph Audio has built a set of bookshelf speakers using the SkanSpeak drivers and the VifaXT-25. Would be a great starting point for the ultimate bookshelf speakers using the SB Acoustic tweets in place.

Thank you.
Eric


----------

